# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > German RepRap >  NEO 3D Printer From German RepRap

## Brian_Krassenstein

Here is a new printer.  It has been selling in Germany since November, but today they announced that they are now taking orders from the United States and UK markets.  The printer is priced at about $960 and seems to be pretty high quality for the price.  Further details found here:  http://3dprint.com/3643/german-repra...-in-the-us-uk/

*Here are the specs of the NEO 3D printer:*

Dimensions (B / H / T): 330 x 330 x 330 mm
Weight : ~ 6 kg
Printing volume (X / Y / Z) : 150 x 150 x 150 mm
Materials ***: PLA 1,75 mm
Material manufacture ***: 1,75mm
Material costs**: starting from ~35€ / kg
Extruder temperature: max. 265 °C
Speed: ~ 15mm³ / Sec
Layer Thickness min: 0,1 mm
Nozzle sizes: 0,3 / 0,4 / 0,5 mm (0,5 mm incl. in the delivery)
Positioning accuracy: +/- 0,1 mm
Component tolerance**: +/- 0,1 mm
Voltage: 230 V~
Power consumption : ~ 50 W
Price: Introductory price 799,- Euro incl. 19% VAT

Here's a look at the printer:

----------


## JRDM

Is it an open hardware design? Where do they post their designs, anyway? I haven't found their repositories for previous models yet, their github only shows a couple contributions on RAMPS.

It seems disingenuous to call themselves RepRap.

----------


## Luchador

Its a sheet Metal Design would you like to rebuild this ?

 The Protos Plastis parts from GRRF you can download on Thinigiverse.

 For The NEO are updates in Planing a Light will be available soon, and I heard a fan system is in discussion.

 And for the People who would like to change him  the firmware is available on request ( sure you will not get support but thats clear if you start to change on that level)

 I already think about to add a headbed.

 br.
 Thomas

----------


## Marcel132

URGENT PLEASE :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Hello,
Can anyone send me the "printerboard driver" for the NEO????
Or the link where I can find it.
I have a neo, but no CD..... I exchanged my 3D-router for this printer and the preveous owner of the NEO had lost his CD. I do not find this driver..... and have to install it folowing the quick-start-guide on page 5/32

----------


## Marcel132

URGENT PLEASE :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Hello,
Can anyone send me the "printerboard driver" for the NEO????
Or the link where I can find it.
I have a neo, but no CD..... I exchanged my 3D-router for this printer and the preveous owner of the NEO had lost his CD. I do not find this driver..... and have to install it folowing the quick-start-guide on page 5/32

----------


## Luchador

Hi MArcel you get it already from the GRRF Forum ,

but if anyone else need it too here the link to the grrf WIKI you can download the repetierhost from there all drivers are included

http://wiki.germanreprap.com/download/software

Br
Thomas

----------


## mikethebomber

Hey.
Just won this printer from the contest!
Doing some research before it arrives.  is there an english version of the Germanreprap forum?  My German never made it past senior year of high school.

----------


## Luchador

Great 

You can write here ( But from the German one´s only I reading and writing here) or you can write in the english area on the German one most of the users also speak englisch and sure will help you.

anything special you want to know
br
Thomas

----------


## mikethebomber

Hey Thomas.
Yeah, I've already posted some of my questions on a different thread here in this forum.  I just now started an account on the german reprap forum and asked my questions as well.
Thanks for the input!

----------


## Luchador

you are welcome

----------

